# Gourmia GMG7500 Meat Grinder??



## evilpsych (Mar 8, 2019)

Does anyone have this unit? Looks to be all SS, found a place I can get one pretty cheap ($60) but is missing some of the parts (plates, stuffers). Is this a standard #22 size?


----------



## old sarge (Mar 8, 2019)

According to the website, this model only weighs 11 lbs. So I do not believe it is a #22. And I don't know what size it is. By comparison, the LEM weighs in at nearly 50 lbs. and the Weston comes in at 60 lbs. 

https://www.gourmia.com/item.asp?item=10119
https://www.lemproducts.com/product/big-bite-grinder-22-head-size/butcher-meat-grinders
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Weston-Butcher-Series-1-HP-22-Meat-Grinder-09-2201-W/306225733


----------

